# Gisele Bundchen @ Collci's 2006 collection, Rio (jan. 13) 26x



## Pikay (18 Jan. 2006)

​
credit to cw


----------



## Muli (18 Jan. 2006)

Einfach WOW.
Beine bis zum Boden!!!

THX sagt Muli


----------



## Nafets86 (20 Jan. 2017)

sie ist die beste


----------

